# A review of the Veho VMS-001 USB Microscope



## BigC (Mar 18, 2010)

*Another thread which may be of some use to the Dendrobate breeder.*

*A review of the Veho VMS-001 USB Microscope*









I bought this little usb microscope from Amazon.co.uk: usb microscope in 2008 primarily to view coral polyps and coral growth in my marine tank. Since moving back to killifish I just knew it would come in handy for assessing the hatch times of Annual Killifish amongst other applications.










Straight out of the box it looked and felt quite a sturdy piece of kit. It comes with software CD and a concise set of instructions. Installation is a breeze, it only takes a matter of minutes and your up and running.
I purchased mine with a small custom stand as it leaves your hands free to manipulate your subject matter. A pack of microscope slides were acquired at the same time.










On the camera body itself there is a large focusing wheel and a button for taking snapshots of your topic. It comes complete with a lens cap to keep dust and foreign bodies away from the lens when not in use.










To take the actual pictures you can either use the button on the camera body or click the appropriate button in the software pane on your computer. You also have the facility within the software to make microscopic movies.

There are different magnification models available of this little gadget namely a 200x & a 400x. I have the 200x version but I find this more than adequate for my needs.
See pic below for what it's capable off









A developing fish embryo.

It comes with a 1.3 mega pixel lens and has 4 bright led's for illuminating dark objects, this illumination can be switched off and on as required.

This is a fantastic little piece of gadgetry and I would recommend it to any frog enthusiast/breeder as its a cut above the old hand-held magnifier.
It retails for around £30 for the 200x and for an extra £20 or so you can have the 400x. 

This is cracking bit of kit for very little outlay, I would never be without one now.
Highly recommended
See below for further technical specifications.
::: veho :::

ATB
Colin


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

This looks pretty amazing! Thanks for posting this. I'd love to see some pictures of tads under this microscope. Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet!

I need a second scope my LCD Digital Microscope (item #44340) / Digital Microscopes / Microscopes / Products / Celestron.com works great for super small objects but it would be nice to look at larger items such as frog eggs without having to pull them to a slide.


----------

